# Decent firewood seller in Indy-(woodstack pr0n)



## Bocefus78 (Jul 19, 2013)

I have no affiliation at all...just thought I would share in case anyone wants to get ahead. Not the cheapest around, but it'll be dry from what he states.

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/grd/3857217412.html

Hardwood Seasoned Firewood-Guarenteed Money Back - $80 (Sheridan Fishers Nob Carmel Westfield North Indy)















Seasoned Hardwood Firewood. Cut and split last year. Mixture of Oak, Ash, Wild Cherry, Hawthorn, Maple, Walnut, Mulberry, and Boxelder. All pieces are split in a mixture of large, medium, and some small pieces for kindling to ensure the perfect fire. I cut all of my own wood and stack on pallets to keep off of the ground to remain dirt free and allow wood to properly season with the sun and air. I personally burn 15 ricks a year in my home the same wood I sell. You can see in the picture below the time and effort involved in putting out top quality firewood.

Why buy from me?

1. I test my firewood with moisture tester, no more than 20%. USDA recommends 15-20%. 
2. I stack my wood on pallets and can measure out a full rick. You will not be shorted.
3. I provide a money back guarantee, minus any wood you have burned.
4. I will deliver wood to anywhere in the state and stack firewood anywhere, extra rates will apply.
5. My firewood is cut and stored in Boone County, not under the emerald ash borer firewood transportation ban to state or federal parks.
6. I prove my claims with pictures, and will show you in person moisture readings.
7. I am on Angie's List and have built my business through repeat and referral customers over the last 4 years. I stand behind my wood, it is what I claim. 

If you would like straight cherry please add $10 to prices below. If your town is not listed call for delivery price.

Rick-16"x4'x8'
$80 Pickup
Fishers, Noblesville, Carmel, Westfield, Sheridan, Zionsville, Lebanon:
$100 Delivered/Dumped-$110 Delivered/Stacked 

Giest, Northern Indy, Fortville, McCordsville:
$110 Delivered/Dumped-$120 Delivered/Stacked

Half Rick-16"x4'x4'
$45 Pickup

Fishers, Noblesville, Carmel, Westfield, Sheridan, Lebanon, Zionsville:
$60 Delivered/Dumped-$65 Delivered/Stacked 

Giest/Northern Indy/Fortville/McCordsville:
$70 Delivered/Dumped-$75 Delivered/Stacked

Buy bulk dump trailer load-Roughly 5 ricks $450 delivered and dumped

Firewood not Stacked-Split on Skids in pile-Picked up only, thrown in vehicle not stacked
8' Truck-$80 to side walls, $120 heaping load
6' Truck-$60 to side walls, $80 heaping load
SUV/Van-$45


----------



## Applesister (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow thats ambitious. All the wood dealers by me have huge piles they dig out of with a bucket loader. And there is NO machine that stacks wood. All those pieces are stacked by hand. 
Impressive pile.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 19, 2013)

Guy seems to know what he is doing, notice the air gap between rows.


----------



## blwncrewchief (Jul 19, 2013)

That is a thing of beauty. I think I see around 75 cords c/s/s.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 20, 2013)

Holy wood hoard Batman! 

I don't get why his pricing is so complicated if it's all C/S/S (pre-measured) ahead of time.

$300/cord, delivered/dumped
$240/cord, local pickup
10% stacking fee
10% fuel surcharge for Giest, Northern Indy, Fortville, McCordsville:

Done.


----------



## Trilifter7 (Jul 22, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> I have no affiliation at all...just thought I would share in case anyone wants to get ahead. Not the cheapest around, but it'll be dry from what he states.
> 
> http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/grd/3857217412.html
> 
> ...



Not to nit pick here but I believe it is the EPA that requires 20% MC or less... Not the USDA. Looks like he knows what he's doing so probably just a brain fart. Looks like he might do some farming to so that could explain it


----------

